# Buying a New Boat!!



## MattFisher (Aug 19, 2013)

Looking for some feedback...I'm in the market for a new fishing boat....here's what I want: 21-23 foot center console, powered by a Yamaha motor. 
I have $35-40k to spend on a boat...prefer new so I don't have to constantly be worried about repairs and Yamaha is offering a 5 year warranty on new motors. 
I will mainly be using the boat near shore unless conditions are perfect to go offshore. What boat do you like/recommend and why? 
Thanks!


----------



## MattFisher (Aug 19, 2013)

To add...I would also like to have t tops as well, for protection from the sun. Will be fishing in the Atlantic Besch/ Morehead City area. I realize the more realistic price range for what I'm looking for is prob $50-$45k and I'm good with that.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

220 OUTRAGE . . .

*http://www.bostonwhaler.com/Page.aspx/pageId/33910/Build-Your-Boat.aspx*


----------

